# Whiteface 3rd Annual 5K Downhill Mountain Bike Race Set For Aug 31



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

http://news.alpinezone.com/33837/


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

You entering?


----------

